# The NBA’s Next Big Thing



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> After two games this season, Anthony Davis looked like a sure-fire MVP candidate. His per game averages of 28.5 points, 16.5 rebounds, 1.5 assists, 2.5 steals, 6.0 blocks were straight out of a video game, and watching his performances, you expected him to make every play, block every shot, grab every rebound, dunk on every head. With a giraffe’s silhouette, a lion’s power and a cheetah’s speed, the NBA was going to belong to him, starting right then.
> 
> And then the NBA’s next big thing followed up those games with a thoroughly average 14-point, 8-rebound, 1-block showing against the Memphis Grizzlies — compiling just one highlight-reel play, the Grizzlies making him virtually irrelevant within the Pelicans’ offense.
> 
> ...


*Read More*


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Sounds pretty reasonable.


----------

